# Chihuahua vs Husky



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

So, Misty had a puppy play date with her Husky friend, Wolfy. Wolfy is two years old, but extremely gentle and very considerate of Misty's size and over-enthusiastic puppy attitude. It's just hilarious to watch the two play until they're exhausted. I only wish we had more dogs in our area that were so good with Misty.

Enjoy!



















This was more towards the beginning of their play--Wolfy was still checking out the backyard and Misty was just a tad bit anxious to play.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Taking a break..









Anndd, that's all.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Aw, how cute. Looks like they got a great workout!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

oh my gosh!!! lmao...Wolfy looks terrified


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ahh! I love Chihuahuas! Too cute! Misty's a ham! : P


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

These are just adorable. Big dogs can do so well with "big dogs in little bodies". Here's to more play dates w/Woofy.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Hahah, thank you for all of the views and such. 

And, yes, I hope more play dates will be on the way!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, that's terrific. Looks like they really had fun! I especially love the fourth picture.


----------

